# Post your city's tourism/promotional video.



## Jaeger




----------



## Union.SLO

Ljubljana, Slovenia (Old video)


----------



## Union.SLO

Ljubljana, Slovenia (New video)


----------



## diablo234

TV Commercial for New Orleans:


----------



## the spliff fairy

not a promo vid persay, but makes you see Scotland nevertheless. I can't believe a guy who so got into this urban sport came from such a windswept, isolated island:


----------



## IThomas

ITALY


----------



## Amrafel

Slovakia tourist spot:






First 40 seconds are from my city - Bratislava


----------



## Slartibartfas

I am not sure if this counts but its very cool and its a tourism ad sort of video (projection):


----------



## Clone

I didn't found any touristic promo video's of my city but I found a very cool promo video of my country. 






And here is a trailer from a movie about Belgium






And a bussiness promo


----------



## pikopancho




----------



## arquitekto

:cheers:


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

*Miami, you've got style!*

_"Blue skies, sunshine, white sand by the mile"_





I think I already posted this video of Miami on a similar thread a while back. It's still the only video I find, whoever is in charge of this stuff should get working on one.


----------



## diablo234

^^ What TV show is that? 

Anyways I would say this is a much better promotional video for Miami. :cheers:






And heres one for the state of Florida.


----------



## corvus_edin

Sarajevo - The 17th Sarajevo Film Festival (22nd till 30th July, 2011)


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

diablo234 said:


> ^^ What TV show is that?


It's The Golden Girls! :lol:


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

pikopancho said:


>


Ugh, home to the countries ugliest people... apparently.


----------



## Zach759

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVbVdVj5AKY
I can't figure out embedding videos :dunno:


----------



## Adde

A couple of slightly cheesy promotional videos for Stockholm:


----------



## Cristovão471

Melbourne's new tourism video:


----------



## Copperknickers

Warning: crude language


----------



## PadArch

the spliff fairy said:


> Dyou mean the rapper? If so I fancy the Welsh pants off him...


yes, although, he isn't actually welsh... he's from london


----------



## PadArch

toronto vid is amazing!


----------



## xocoyotzin

México City


----------



## diablo234

Promo video for the Dallas-Ft. Worth metro area.


----------



## diablo234

Another promo video for Houston.


----------



## montréaliste

*Tourisme Montreal promotional video*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5Ob9qpmeLc


----------



## diablo234

As a reminder for some of you new to SSC, if you are going to post a YouTube video here just enter the video's alpha-numeric code in between the two youtube brackets.

For example:


montréaliste said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=*a5Ob9qpmeLc*


[ youtube ] a5Ob9qpmeLc [ /youtube ]


----------



## diablo234

A promo video for the state of Texas.


----------



## PanaManiac




----------



## desertpunk

9567120


----------



## diablo234

Tourism video for California:


----------



## diablo234

Tourism commercial for Las Vegas:


----------



## diablo234

Tourism video for Colorado.


----------



## manon




----------



## manon

Turkey Tourism promotion video


----------



## Chevin

Glasgow, Scotland..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I60wsST1E6k


----------



## Diego N

The unknown state of Santa Catarina, in southern Brazil.


----------



## QroGtoMex

The state of Queretaro, Mexico:






Here's a video promoting tourism and investment in the state, you can skip to 1:08







Here's the website for Queretaro state: 

http://www.queretaro.travel/


----------



## MrAronymous

Amsterdam Marathon promo






Amsterdam/Holland promo


----------



## diablo234

A promo video for Atlanta.


----------



## hakz2007




----------



## ohad321

TEL AVIV!!
http://‬http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tkZPyhT0Ok


----------



## Aritra Das

http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/4916/26219557.mp4


----------



## kevinsteves025

*A Place that I would like to Visit*

this is the place that i would like to visit










got the image from this link http://saturdayupdate.blogspot.com/2012/04/caramoan-island-of-camarines-sur.html


----------



## Youngplanner

Couple of new ones for Perth.


----------



## Youngplanner




----------



## Youngplanner




----------



## the glimpser

_A city in the Central Philippines.._


----------



## Mollywood

Toronto, Ontario





[/QUOTE]


----------



## World 2 World

*Kuala Lumpur*


----------



## diablo234

*Cleveland:*


----------



## diablo234

*Some tourism Videos for Michigan:*


----------



## Bauhaus

From Buenos Aires:


----------



## ssiguy2

That Cleveland vid is truly amazing! That is, by far, the most inviting, dynamic, engrossing, and uplifting city vid I have ever seen in my life! 
That vid is a piece of art.


----------



## Guillermo93

Christmas in Mexico City

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zdjARAsLSk

Official Promotional video of Mexico as a whole country.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lblp7upgqZ4&feature=my_favorites&list=FLqGs0MfAemx3Bz8X46qaqSQ


----------



## diablo234

*Welcome to Chicago, NATO Video*


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Australia's new tourism campaign, aimed at China.


----------



## CentralW

Thailand

Patchaburi Bangkok Pattaya Thaland





 

Bangkok









Ayutthaya




Sukhothai




 


_image hosted on *[URL="http://www.flickr.com"]flickr*_
_image hosted on *flickr*_







[/URL]
The Royal Crematory (Phra Meru) of Her Royal Highness Princess Bejaratana by weerakarn April 6, 2012

_image hosted on *[URL="http://www.flickr.com"]flickr*_
_image hosted on *flickr*_







[/URL]
The Royal Crematory (Phra Meru) of Her Royal Highness Princess Bejaratana by weerakarn April 6, 2012

_image hosted on *flickr*_








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cyberea...n/photostream/

_image hosted on *flickr*_
_image hosted on *flickr*_

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cyberea...n/photostream/


----------



## FAAN

From *Balneário Camboriú, Brazil*:

Balneário Camboriú, is a city of the Brazilian state of Santa Catarina, has 95,000 inhabitants and is one of the major centers of tourism in Brazil. It has great natural beauty, good hotel infrastructure and a perfect combination of modern and natural. The beaches are lovely.


----------



## hauntedheadnc

Asheville, North Carolina, USA:

Here's one that focuses on natural beauty:






And one with more of a focus on the urban areas, marketing the city for meetings and conventions:


----------



## CNB30

http://youtu.be/h7kRBCH8tGE


----------



## neil

Bit old now, but hey!!!!

MANCHESTER!!!!

http://youtu.be/byHF5iBn7AQ


----------



## neil

MANCHESTER!!! Facts!!!

http://youtu.be/SDs0EGUUpiU


----------



## robhood

*Liverpool, UK*


----------



## sylviet

Nantes 2011

A journey to Nantes



> http://youtu.be/ZoQdjKHxS0Y


----------



## pdxor

Two for Portland Oregon:

http://vimeo.com/41011190

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-w0klt0610

Why not one more, not a promotional but some excellent time-lapse photography of the city.

http://vimeo.com/39999936


----------



## sylviet

Nantes 
The Journey, contemporary art event, summer 2012
in french


> http://vimeo.com/40574544


----------



## sylviet

Nantes Green Capitale of Europe 2013



> http://youtu.be/gGDSBJRkvSo


and a good timelapse



> http://vimeo.com/mehdimedia/timelapse-nantes


----------



## moderntm

Turkmenistan

44559243


----------



## MansoorBashir




----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne

Two Rīga 2014 - European Capital of Culture promotion videos










And a Latvia promotional video - Latvia in short. Though this one is mostly meant for locals.
81476098


----------



## EMArg

Video of Tigre, one of the wealthiest cities in the metropolitan area of the city of Buenos Aires, Argentina:


----------



## OtAkAw

Manila!


----------



## EMArg

Gorgeous San Isidro, in the metropolitan area of Buenos Aires, Argentina:


----------



## EMArg

La Plata, Argentina (HD):


----------



## PanaManiac

*Panama City, Panama*


----------



## EMArg

Video of Vienna, Austria:


----------



## yukatan_boy

Mérida, 
* Yucatán,México*


----------



## EMArg

París, France:


----------



## roballan

*Mexico City, live it to believe it!*


----------



## EMArg

Montecarlo, Monaco:


----------



## DW98

Melbourne - 2010.


----------



## 0scart

_*Salta, Argentina*
_​
67132148​


----------



## EMArg

Rome, Italy:


----------



## EMArg

Milan, Italy:


----------



## EMArg

Florence, Italy:


----------



## EMArg

Venice, Italy:


----------



## EMArg

Genoa, Italy:


----------



## doguorsi2

*Istanbul, Turkey
*


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Will go there for sure if she will be our personal tour guide.


----------



## doguorsi2

She is cute huh?  I will be in Istanbul in two weeks. Lucky me


----------



## Yellow Fever

you would be lucky only if you can meet her.


----------



## doguorsi2

Heheh I am not really into blondes. I will let you win this battle


----------



## EMArg

Amsterdam, Netherlands:


----------



## browncolour

Taipei 台北


----------



## EMArg

Budapest, Hungary:


----------



## EMArg

Cuzco, Peru:


----------



## Manila-X

Latest one for Manila

From The Department of Tourism, Philippines


----------



## EMArg

Chapadmalal, Argentina:


----------



## EMArg

Tornquist, Buenos Aires province (Argentina):


----------



## moderntm

Turkmenistan


----------



## Northon

Tromsø, Norway


----------



## mrsmartman

Hong Kong


----------



## desertpunk

New York


----------



## ---Hambug---

yeye


----------



## desertpunk

Chicago


----------



## Amrafel

*Bratislava*, Slovakia, official promotional video.


----------



## Tuscani01

Toronto's 2015 Pan Am ad:


----------



## EMArg

Buenos Aires:


----------



## diablo234

*Detroit:*


----------



## Jonesy55

Jonesy55 said:


> This isn't an official one, but some guy made this for my town of Shrewsbury, UK and uploaded it to YouTube...


 Here's another one made recently featuring various traders, store owners and bars/restaurants in the town.


----------



## john cleese

*Munich, Germany*

Munich, Germany. This is not an official video but a very quality one.


----------



## Eric Offereins

Rotterdam: 



Art Deco Style said:


> ..


----------



## john cleese

*Mostar, Bosnia and Herzegovina*

Not an official video but a very quality one


----------



## Fro7en

Cool video, showing paris from different angles, city with many faces.

https://vimeo.com/122179072


----------



## peezet

Bergen op Zoom

http://youtu.be/fYKN-9199eM

And

http://youtu.be/ycCXZ3QCBOw


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

*Downtown Miami* 
A New State of Mind


----------



## 009

Vancouver


----------



## 009

Vancouver


----------



## EMArg

Next page ->


----------



## EMArg

*San Miguel de Tucumán, Argentina:*


----------



## UnHavrais

*Le Havre, Métropole de l'Estuaire, Normandie, France*


----------



## MaxBen




----------



## Bela Sova

^^
That's not a video.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

sylviet said:


> Nantes 2011
> 
> A journey to Nantes


This is fantastic, I love it. So unconventional.


----------



## MaxBen




----------



## Егзекутор

Belgrade, Serbia


----------



## Егзекутор

Novi Sad, Serbia


----------



## moderntm

Welcome to Turkmenistan!


----------



## stabia

*Movie made by me, in the "SORRENTO PENINSULA" (near Naples, Italy)
*


----------



## PanaManiac

*A Tale of two Cities...*


----------



## LeKyKosovo




----------



## CoDen

*Lyon, un baiser dans la ville*





https://youtu.be/3srOzvyHjTM


----------



## Eric Offereins

Rotterdam:



Nieuwe Waas said:


> Was de nieuwe promo hier al ergens langs gekomen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geen idee ook in welke thread hij thuis hoort. Deze, Toerisme, Imago, ... ?


----------



## CoDen

*Lyon in the air *





https://youtu.be/BPGLiL_O7Iw


----------



## LeeighIam

moderntm said:


> Welcome to Turkmenistan!


Thanks for the vid! Now I have an idea how Turkmenistan looks like, awesome!:cheers:


----------



## willo

*MADRID,SPAIN*


----------



## ainvan

*Vancouver, at the foot of the mountains, in the arms of the sea*







*Super, Natural British Columbia*


----------



## Slartibartfas

A time lapse, not from the tourist board but a group called filmspektakel. Easily better than most tourist advertisements:

*A Taste of Vienna*


----------



## stabia

^^ Amazing!


----------



## castermaild55

Yanagawa　city, Fukuoka

one of Japan's water city, 480Km long waterway in Yanagawa










Yanagawa by mayuki, on Flickr

5.13 Yanagawa by nya(=・Å・=), on Flickr


Yanagawa by Thorsten Schreck, on Flickr

P8050030 by tetsu123, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/fujisan2525/17697940156/


----------



## DalliKK

*my town kezmarok , Slovakia*


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Does anyone have some nice presentation videos of Utrecht? I need to convince my missus to make a trip there.


----------



## john cleese

*Mostar, Bosnia and Hercegovina*


----------



## john cleese

*MIlan, Italy*


----------



## Manila-X

Metro Manila, Philippines


----------



## EMArg

*San Antonio de Areco - Argentina:*


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Downtown Miami


----------



## EMArg

Luján, Argentina:


----------



## TexasStar

*Dallas Bigger Than Ever!*


----------



## EMArg

Rosario, Argentina:


----------



## EMArg

Mercedes, Argentina:


----------



## EMArg

Punta del Este, Uruguay:


----------



## salmannaseem07

hadrett32 said:


>



Cooool :banana::banana:


----------



## EMArg

*Colonia del Sacramento, Uruguay*​


----------



## EMArg

San Andrés de Giles - Argentina:


----------



## EMArg

Buenos Aires - Argentina:


----------



## devondale

A time lapse, not from the tourist board but a group called filmspektakel. Easily better than most tourist advertisements: Regulatory Affairs job in VietNam
*diễn đàn seo time* cung cấp *morphin* và alpha choay flavonoid là gì và *phenobarbital*

rotunda 
https://nhathuoclongtam.vn/san-pham/hepbest/
pentoxipharm 
ezinol


----------



## t2dg

*Business tourism promotional video of Mexico City*


----------



## john cleese

*Blagaj, Bosnia & Hercegovina*


----------



## prp002




----------

